# 64 trim tag Help



## rare4k (Jul 5, 2006)

just picked this one up need help on the trim tag 1E 1X 2K 2P 2T 2R 3K 5N 5W need a little help


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

5N is the Accessory code for the GTO option on cars built in the Pontiac and Kansas plants.

I'll look around for the other codes,


----------

